# black diamond/beauty killing snails?



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

My nails seem to be suffering with my black diamond substrate...

Never had this problem before, and they're doing fine in my other tank. I see them keeled over with the particles stuck on them... has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Well... it is abrasive media, used for sandblasting. I would not be entirely surprised if it would cut them up over time, so to speak.


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

What kind of snails? MTS? Nerite?


----------



## FlyingPleco (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had mystery snails in it in the past, raised a colony of MTS in it, and currently have 3 nerites in a 30 gal with it. I can't imagine how it would hurt them with the layer is slime on their foot.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I've has as many as 6 tanks all with Black Diamond and MTS running at once...plenty of full grown snails in the tanks so I'd say it hasn't affected them.


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

There are different grades of blackdiamond... did you buy one of the sharper varieties? I went with the smallest grade 80. It looks like sand. I have a few mts in there that are doing great.


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

pink apple, pond, some unknowns

all i could find was 20/40... wishing i had ordered a finer grain.

lots of people report using 20/40 with good results though


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

My pest snails seem to be thriving jus fine in my bdg


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the 80 grade and it's fine as sand.


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

warlock, what grit?


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

nanous said:


> warlock, what grit?


from Tractor Supply.. pretty sure it was 20/40 and the one from NORTHERN TOOLS was finer.. 30/60.. 

i returned the NORTHERN TOOLS black diamond


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Snails suffering from sharp substrates:hihi:

Say that seven simes

It's probably low alkalinity or hardness.


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep. My snails thrive in 20-40 grit. Calcium!


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

How are you all maintaining appropriate calcium levels?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

nanous said:


> How are you all maintaining appropriate calcium levels?


 
river rocks or cuddlebone


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Some say to drop a tums in there every once in a while.


----------



## nanous (Mar 19, 2013)

snails are proliferating again, not sure what caused them to die in the first place.

added an HOB with pond stones, as well as brought up the hardness with ph regulator.


----------

